# BuzzWords in review



## nickel (Dec 21, 2009)

Το άρθρο είναι από τον ιστότοπο του λεξικού Macmillan και μπορείτε να το δείτε εκεί αν πατήσετε πάνω στην εικόνα.





BuzzWords in review – Kerry Maxwell’s Diary: The Edge of … English
by Kerry Maxwell for MEDO on December 16, 2009

Kerry Maxwell, author of the Macmillan Dictionary BuzzWord articles, casts her eye over the noughties and the words that defined each year.

*1999* (December)
Downed a few *alcopops* when we proposed a toast to the *noughties*. My new year’s resolution is to start writing a *blog*.

*2000 *(February)
In search of romance, went to my first *speed dating* fixture and sparkled with *bling* during each three-minute encounter.

*2001* (September)
Turned on the TV today and saw the horrors of *9/11*. Should I be worried about *weapons of mass destruction*?

*2002* (November)
Turns out that those pesky politicians have been *sexing things up* and that *SARS* is a bigger worry — is that the same as *bird flu*?

*2003* (January)
Have decided to treat myself to some *slow food* and stop buying *obesogenic* goodies. At least I’ll avoid the *fat tax*.

*2004* (April)
Do I look like a *chav*? Hope not, because in July I’m getting married to a *metrosexual*!

*2005* (June)
Went to Glastonbury and had an embarrassing *wardrobe malfunction* whilst eating a *supersize* hamburger. Did *sudokus* when I was bored.

*2006* (June)
Downloaded my first *podcast*. An interview with a *WAG*.

*2007* (June)
Keep thinking about *climate canaries* as I see the *walking bus* trudging through the rain.

2008 (July)
*Crunch creep*. My bank account is *toxic*. Have opted for a *staycation*.

*2009* (December)
Have decided to get rid of my computer, though not until I’ve *defriended* a few people first. Bad cold – do I have *swine flu*?


Γλωσσάρι:
*alcopops* = αλκοολούχα αναψυκτικά
*the noughties* = η (πρώτη) δεκαετία του 2000
*blog* = ιστολόγιο, μπλογκ
speed dating = ταχυγνωριμία, ταχυραντεβού (Το πρώτο είναι δική μου πρόταση, το δεύτερο είναι η μετάφραση που έχει περάσει — αλλά δεν πρόκειται για ραντεβού, το ίδιο το ραντεβού μπορεί να έχει κάθε χρονική άνεση…)
*bling* (ή *bling-bling*) = Όχι, δεν είναι τα μπλιμπλίκια! Ούτε τα μπινελίκια. Είναι τα μπλινγκ-μπλινγκ (τα φανταχτερά κοσμήματα π.χ. των ράπερ).
*weapons of mass destruction* = όπλα μαζικής καταστροφής (ΟΜΚ)
*sex up* = εξωραΐζω
*SARS* (Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome) = ΣΟΑΣ (Σοβαρό Οξύ Αναπνευστικό Σύνδρομο)
*bird flu* = γρίπη των πτηνών
*slow food* = παραδοσιακό φαγητό, «αργοφάγωτο», σαν αντίθετο του ταχυφαγητού (ή του «γοργοφάγωτου»)
*obesogenic* = παχυντικός +
*fat tax* = πρόσθετος φόρος σε ανθυγιεινά φαγητά (απορριμματοφόρος ;) )
chav = τσαβό (Όχι επειδή το ξέρει κανείς, αλλά πού να φεύγεις από τη μεταγραφή…)
*metrosexual* = μετροσέξουαλ, μετροσεξουαλικός
*wardrobe malfunction* = ενδυματολογικό ατύχημα, «ενδυματολογική δυσλειτουργία» (δεν μου αρέσει το δεύτερο)
*supersize* = υπερμεγέθης, τρισμέγιστος κ.ά.
*podcast* = πόντκαστ, ηλεκπομπή
*WAG* = ταίρι διάσημου ποδοσφαιριστή (μπαλαν-ταίρι ή μπαναλ-ταίρι; :))
*climate canary* = οικολογικό καμπανάκι, κώδωνας του κινδύνου για τις επιπτώσεις της κλιματικής αλλαγής
walking bus = ?
crunch creep Δυσκολάκι. Αρχίζοντας από το creep… Νήμα!
*toxic* = τοξικός, που μπορεί να δηλητηριάσει την οικονομία
*staycation* = διακοπές κατ’ οίκον (καμία σχέση με τον … οικοτουρισμό)
*defriend* = διαγράφω από φίλο, «ξεφιλιώνω με κάποιον»
*swine flu* = γρίπη των χοίρων (ευφημ. νέα γρίπη)


Ξέρετε...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2009)

nickel said:


> *bling* (ή *bling-bling*) = Όχι, δεν είναι τα μπλιμπλίκια! Ούτε τα μπινελίκια. Είναι τα μπλινγκ-μπλινγκ (τα φανταχτερά κοσμήματα π.χ. των ράπερ).


1. Έχουμε σχετικό νήμα: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=896.
2. Για τα φανταχτερά χαρακτηριστικά στους υπολογιστές (με ρίζες ήδη στις ταινίες Sci-Fi των sixties με τα λαμπάκια που αναβόσβηναν στους πίνακες οργάνων των διαστημικών οχημάτων κλπ) ο όρος _μπλιμπλίκια_ χρησιμοποιείται, κι ας μην αναφέρεται στο slang.gr.


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2009)

Δε μου αρέσει το αργοφάγωτο για το slow food. To φαγητό δεν τρώγεται αργά, παράγεται αργά (χωρίς τεχνολογία επιτάχυνσης της ωρίμανσης, χωρίς να μεταφέρεται αεροπορικά κλπ).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 22, 2009)

Θενκς για το γλωσσάρι. Για το walking bus, περπατητό σχολικό, ποδαράτο λεωφορειάκι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2009)

SBE said:


> Δε μου αρέσει το αργοφάγωτο για το slow food. To φαγητό δεν τρώγεται αργά, παράγεται αργά (χωρίς τεχνολογία επιτάχυνσης της ωρίμανσης, χωρίς να μεταφέρεται αεροπορικά κλπ).


Έχεις δίκιο κατά το ήμισυ.

*slow food* — food which is carefully prepared using traditional cooking methods and organic ingredients, *and is intended to be eaten and enjoyed slowly for maximum benefit*.
[...] Fast food is viewed as a threat to gastronomic individuality: ingredients, production, preparation and *consumption* of food.
http://www.macmillandictionary.com/buzzword/entries/slow-food.html

Με το δικό μου επίθετο δίνω έμφαση στο σκέλος που ενδιαφέρει εμένα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2009)

Δηλαδή αν φάω το slow food γρήγορα γίνεται fast food


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2009)

SBE said:


> Δηλαδή αν φάω το slow food γρήγορα γίνεται fast food


Βεβαίως, και για τα δικά μου μέτρα γίνεσαι διπλά ιερόσυλη. (Η απλή ιεροσυλία είναι να τρως γρηγοροφτιαγμένο φαγητό βιαστικά.)


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Θενκς για το γλωσσάρι. Για το walking bus, περπατητό σχολικό, ποδαράτο λεωφορειάκι.


 
Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ. 
Βάδην ομαδική μετάβασις προς και αποχώρησις μαθητών από το σχολικόν κτίριον/κτήριον, δεν μας κάνει γιατί είναι μακρυνάρι, έτσι; 
Ή τα παλιά _τραμ δύο_ και _πεζό δύο_. 
Για το κατάστημα που προσφέρει slow food, κάπου έχω δει την επωνυμία Βραδυφαγείο, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πού.

@ Νίκελ: Μη μου πεις ότι μετά το τσιγάρο σειρά έχει η ταχυφαγία! ;) 
Γκρεμίζονται όλα γύρω μου, but the show must go on...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 22, 2009)

daeman said:


> Βάδην ομαδική μετάβασις προς και αποχώρησις μαθητών από το σχολικόν κτίριον/κτήριον, δεν μας κάνει γιατί είναι μακρυνάρι, έτσι;


Μπας και μας κάνει τότε το ΜΠΑΣ; (Μετάβασις Πεζή Αλά Σχολικόν) :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2009)

daeman said:


> Για το κατάστημα που προσφέρει slow food, κάπου έχω δει την επωνυμία Βραδυφαγείο, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πού.



Σωστός. Να το κάνουμε άρα και *βραδυφαγητό*, να πιάσουμε παρασκευή και κατανάλωση μαζί. Αν και το «βραδυ» ταιριάζει και στο βράδυ. Να πιάσουμε Παρασκευή βράδυ και να τελειώσουμε Σάββατο πρωί... (Φίλτατε, πάντα οπαδός της βραδυφαγίας ήμουν, παρεμπ.)

:):):) για το ΜΠΑΣ.


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2009)

nickel said:


> [...]Αν και το «βραδυ» ταιριάζει και στο βράδυ. Να πιάσουμε Παρασκευή βράδυ και να τελειώσουμε Σάββατο πρωί... (Φίλτατε, πάντα οπαδός της βραδυφαγίας ήμουν, παρεμπ.)[...]


Ζητώ ταπεινά συγγνώμη, τότε· παρανόησα τα σχετικά σχόλια των ομοτράπεζών σας. 
Όσο για τη διάρκεια, θα προτιμούσα _το άλλο Σάββατο_ το πρωί, εγώ ο βραδυφλεγής και βραδυφάγος... 


tsioutsiou said:


> Μπας και μας κάνει τότε το ΜΠΑΣ; (Μετάβασις Πεζή Αλά Σχολικόν) :)



Μπα, αυτό δεν μας κάνει διότι περιέχει το γαλλικόν αλά...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2009)

Τότε να το λέγαμε *σχολικό λεωπορείο*;
Και να μην ξεχάσω να προτείνω το *χαλλλαροφαγείο*... :)


----------

